# Any yellow bass fans?



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

While crappie fishing on Wright-Patman the last couple months, (between Texarkana and Atlanata, TX), I kept catching yellow bass, probably averaging 10 inches, so .8-1 pound apiece.

I thought they were trash fish, depends on who ya talk to, I guess. Anyhow, an old fellow fishing beside me said they were pretty good to eat, so I took a bunch home and filleted them.

They are EXCELLENT!!! We had a bunch of folks over who ate them, (my wife breaded and deep-fried them) there was not a crumb left when we got up. 

Since then, I've been fishing for them as much as for crappie. It's hard to believe there's no limit on size or number of fish, I guess there isn't that much pressure on them.

I use a live silver minnow on a #4 hook, with 3/8 oz. lead about 6 inches above the hook. Most of the action is just a foot or three above the bottom, in or close to the old river bed.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

i think there part of the white bass family not for sure. jwcoop


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yellow bass are excellent eating fish. They are in the bass family like white bass & stripers. This is the time of year to catch big ones like those you caught. A 1 pound yellow bass is big. They can be caught on cut bait just as well as live bait. Later in the year it will be hard to catch many big ones, most will be less than 1/2 pound.


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

night fishing on lake conroe under the 1097 bridge using lights white bass yellow bass hybrid strippers and crappie all the yellows you want on worms cut bait minnows under the large schools of shad circling your boat and chum a few hand fulls range cubes or maze get a few cats too


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

never had a yellow on the line but they are part of the whites on 6lb there fun. way to go on your good day. jwcoop


----------

